# 3x 1080P HD Projectors + HD5870 = Awesome Gameroom!



## SkyKast (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys I have a drem! haha I want to get my basement into workable shape which is a project in itself but once it is clean and has walls, a cealing and a new clean carpet I would like to put a setup down there that looks something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teE5wqT2DNU just on a smaller scale...I found some chinese mockup projectors that have no brand which are kinda scetchy but they are very cheap, or I could go with the 500 - 600 dollar projectors to make sure of quality.

So a few questions I have:
   1) Should I go with the cheap chinese mockup: HERE
       Or the mid grade one (my choice): HERE
       Or the high end one: HERE

Keep in mind I have total control of the lighting in my basebent and can make it as dark as I want.

   2) What should I use for screens?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2009)

Man, that is going to be sick! 

The cheap projectors are a crap shoot. Who knows if they'll even display the correct resolution. Perhaps just buy one and see how it is first. Or try searching around for some sort of a review (I failed to). As far as screens go, proper screens are expensive. You could go with a cheap white sheet, but the light will bleed through. You could take the middle ground and buy some expensive white sheets with a larger thread count, maybe add some thick white paper behind the sheets? I'd start cheap and experiment.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 28, 2009)

the cheap one looks better than most projectors in my college!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd avoid that "high end" one as it cant even support 1080p. It's max is 1080i


----------



## Disparia (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd use screen paint if the walls permit (flat walls, not textured).

I agree on the projectors. If it was me, would go with one that has does 1920x1080/1200 natively or at least 1280x720/800, even if it meant getting only one.


----------



## steelkane (Sep 28, 2009)

lOOKS GOOD,, the FAVI has all the right numbers


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 28, 2009)

i used a projector for about a week and diddnt really like it for FPS gaming... you need to have a very long room for the projector to be able to throw a big picture on the wall (a normal sized bedroom and youll get a relatively small 50" or so screensize) and the noise & heat they generate is terrible... not to mention when people walk infront of it and cast shadows in your picture.

Id say go for the best single 1080p that you can afford, definately dont go cheap and nasty or the picture quality will be soft and hazy... then put it in a big room high up on the ceiling away from your ears and have good ventilation to cope with the heat they put out 

A cheap projector will have a crappy dull bulb, poor resolution, a bad lens leading to a blurry picture and sound like a bloody hairdryer


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 28, 2009)

If the chinese ones come with a return policy I say give em a try!

I buy cheap shit all the time, and if it don't work I just return and swap for the next step up


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 28, 2009)

The bulb/lamp gonna die really fast, projectors are not meant for gaming...


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 28, 2009)

No?

My friend had one he ran as a screen for his computer and it lasted 3 years XD

( Was one designed for school use)


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 28, 2009)

I've learned my lesson about going cheap(Especially no-name crap)....
go with a reputable brand with good warranty....


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 28, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> No?
> 
> My friend had one he ran as a screen for his computer and it lasted 3 years XD
> 
> ( Was one designed for school use)



Are you sure that he did not replace the lamb? It's just any normal bulb, die after awhile.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 28, 2009)

The included bulb's life will vary... some will be only 1000 hrs, some have ratings as high as 10,000 hrs.

Also, if it's turned on, it's better to leave it on for whatever it's "minimum on" time is, than to turn it off prematurely.

The projector itself may have several modes, from "Eco" to "Full" which affect life.

Also, depending on the bulb being used, the life rating is not when it dies, but when lumen output has reached a certain level of it's original light output.

In other words, no ones replacement schedule will ever be the same


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't think any of your projector choices are good ones. None of them are 1080p projectors. Yes, the accept 1080p input, but their native resolutions is not even close to 1920x1080. You might not notice this if you don't have a true 1080p projector to compare them with, but the difference will be night and day if you do look them side by side. The least expensive true 1080p projector I would recommend is a Optoma HD20, which run about $1k each. If that is not in your budget, forget about 1080p and just buy 3 quality name brand budget 800x600 projectors like the Optoma ES522 or the NEC NP100, both of which are around $500 or so. I just don't think those cheap projectors are going to offer good image quality at all.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 28, 2009)

I wanted to put a projector in my basement with a rig attached and I likely still will. Don't think I'll go as far as 3 screens due to my space limitations though. If you go nuts and go all the way with this, please post plenty of pics so I can view your ideas and implementations for when it comes to my own project. This should turn out pretty awesome, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## soldier242 (Sep 28, 2009)

thats awesome! i wanna see how you do


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Man, that is going to be sick!
> 
> The cheap projectors are a crap shoot. Who knows if they'll even display the correct resolution. Perhaps just buy one and see how it is first. Or try searching around for some sort of a review (I failed to). As far as screens go, proper screens are expensive. You could go with a cheap white sheet, but the light will bleed through. You could take the middle ground and buy some expensive white sheets with a larger thread count, maybe add some thick white paper behind the sheets? I'd start cheap and experiment.



Thanks man . Yeah i think your right about the cheapy one, I would but it to try it out but there are no returns only exanges and only if the product is defective lol, (hong kong ripoff company I think). They didnt list the model number anywhere but in one of the pics it showed in on the front of the users manual I searched it and didnt come up with much that helped so I still remain weary.

Yeah I was looking around and aparently the sheats greatly decrease the quality so I am ganna have to look around a bit.

Thanks for the suggestions and help 



Apocolypse007 said:


> I'd avoid that "high end" one as it cant even support 1080p. It's max is 1080i



Ok...I must be confused here I am embarrased to admit it but I never noticed that some said 1080P and some say 1080i...whats the diff? 

The only benefit I see from the "high end" one I listed was the native res is 1024 x 768 instead of 800 x 600 like the others (is that a biggie?) and it comes with an extra bulb.



Jizzler said:


> I'd use screen paint if the walls permit (flat walls, not textured).
> 
> I agree on the projectors. If it was me, would go with one that has does 1920x1080/1200 natively or at least 1280x720/800, even if it meant getting only one.



Yeah I would use screen paint but for the setup I want I would need to build angled walls and that would cut down the the space in the room drastically.

I would have to spend 1500+ to get a native res of 1920x1080, Im looking for something a lot cheaper.

Thanks a lot for the tips 



steelkane said:


> lOOKS GOOD,, the FAVI has all the right numbers



I agree 



twicksisted said:


> i used a projector for about a week and diddnt really like it for FPS gaming... you need to have a very long room for the projector to be able to throw a big picture on the wall (a normal sized bedroom and youll get a relatively small 50" or so screensize) and the noise & heat they generate is terrible... not to mention when people walk infront of it and cast shadows in your picture.



Why didnt you like it for FPS?...

The shadow deal isnt a problem cause my friends will know if they walk in front of the projector while im playing:  lol
And the length thing isnt a problem either because I have a good sized room I am planning to do this in, heres a picture I made to give you an idea of the room I am doing this in.






twicksisted said:


> Id say go for the best single 1080p that you can afford, definately dont go cheap and nasty or the picture quality will be soft and hazy... then put it in a big room high up on the ceiling away from your ears and have good ventilation to cope with the heat they put out
> 
> A cheap projector will have a crappy dull bulb, poor resolution, a bad lens leading to a blurry picture and sound like a bloody hairdryer



Ok well none of that sounds good at all lol....I dont mean to completely disreguard your opinion but I think I am going to go with one good projector in the middle used by itsself at times for movies ect and then once I save up some more I get two that are a little cheaper for the outside, but still not bad. Idk...what I'll do.



pantherx12 said:


> If the chinese ones come with a return policy I say give em a try!
> 
> I buy cheap shit all the time, and if it don't work I just return and swap for the next step up



Yeah man I'd be all for that lol but there are no returns only exanges and only if the product is defective lol, (hong kong ripoff company I think).



kid41212003 said:


> The bulb/lamp gonna die really fast, projectors are not meant for gaming...



Well it actually doesnt matter if they are used for gaming, since they are made for movies...same thing happening and even if I used it 5 hrs a day one bulb would last like 2.5 yearls lol and with my schedule I'll be luckyy to use it 10 hrs a week...Till the summer at least  lol


Thanks so much to everyone who gave tips/opinions.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 28, 2009)

CJCerny said:


> I don't think any of your projector choices are good ones. None of them are 1080p projectors. Yes, the accept 1080p input, but their native resolutions is not even close to 1920x1080. You might not notice this if you don't have a true 1080p projector to compare them with, but the difference will be night and day if you do look them side by side. The least expensive true 1080p projector I would recommend is a Optoma HD20, which run about $1k each. If that is not in your budget, forget about 1080p and just buy 3 quality name brand budget 800x600 projectors like the Optoma ES522 or the NEC NP100, both of which are around $500 or so. I just don't think those cheap projectors are going to offer good image quality at all.



Thank you for your knowledge!  I am in quite a delama now...I could get one good 1080P native projector for $1k or 3x 800x600 native ones for $1.5k and have the virtual reality feeling...ahh idk 



El Fiendo said:


> I wanted to put a projector in my basement with a rig attached and I likely still will. Don't think I'll go as far as 3 screens due to my space limitations though. If you go nuts and go all the way with this, please post plenty of pics so I can view your ideas and implementations for when it comes to my own project. This should turn out pretty awesome, looking forward to seeing more.



sweet yeah if this goes thru I'll definately post pics! after all this is a project log but this is the planning stage then ill post pics thruout my renovation and the finished project.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 28, 2009)

You call that high end? this is high end:

http://salestores.com/barcor100.html

figured it might grab a few lolz.


> Barco R9010610 NH-12 Network-centric, 1080p HD, Three-chip DLP Projector, 12,000 lumens light output at a 2000:1 contrast ratio, Resolution Full 1080p HD, Liquid-cooled, sealed optical engine, Windows desktop integration, Simultaneous display of all local and networked source, 70kg (154.2lbs), Easy source and layout selection through the Start Menu, Mouse and keyboard control, Remote diagnostics and centralized maintenance, Lens range: Horizontal shift up to +/- 65%, Vertical shift up to +/- 100%


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 28, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> You call that high end? this is high end:
> 
> http://salestores.com/barcor100.html
> 
> figured it might grab a few lolz.



thanks thats real helpful lol

BTW your basically just getting raped on the price for a projector that can go long distances and in the daytime, something that would be a waste anywhere but a drivein theatre or the such


----------



## Steevo (Sep 28, 2009)

Use a mix of flat paint, and water based varnish to paint on the wall for a projector screen, and add leveler and use a sheet of foam for a really good flat surface.

I am using foam, the paint and varnish and it performs as well as a high quality screen, and costs much less.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm with the get One 1080p projector.
much better video quality.
maybe save up for another 2?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 28, 2009)

Get one with a good fan for the bulb to as when they go you truly pay for it.  So make sure you check out the prices of replacements too as some are like $200-$300 a piece.  

Dust can be a issue too so you have to keep that clean of course.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 29, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Use a mix of flat paint, and water based varnish to paint on the wall for a projector screen, and add leveler and use a sheet of foam for a really good flat surface.
> 
> I am using foam, the paint and varnish and it performs as well as a high quality screen, and costs much less.



sweet thats definately what I'll do if I decide to go with the one really good projector!



Scrizz said:


> I'm with the get One 1080p projector.
> much better video quality.
> maybe save up for another 2?



yeah I'm leaning more and more towards that



AsRock said:


> Get one with a good fan for the bulb to as when they go you truly pay for it.  So make sure you check out the prices of replacements too as some are like $200-$300 a piece.
> 
> Dust can be a issue too so you have to keep that clean of course.



yeah I'll make sure to check on that, thanks


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 29, 2009)

*Look no further than this*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002G0CWSU/?tag=tec06d-20

The Optoma HD20 is the first 1080p projector to retail for less than $1000. It is highly recommended by projectorcentral.com.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/optoma_hd20_home_theater_review.htm



Those projectors you saw at Ebay are most likely garbage. With something that you will use for years you might as well go for broke. And by a decent manual pulldown screen at least. I wouldn't futz around with making my own. If you can get one for about $300 or less that is as large as you need then go for it. I like my Gray Wolf II glass beaded screen that I got at Bestbuy of all places years ago for about $300. It looks great with my Sanyo PLV-Z5 720p projector. It offers enhanced blacks and a 1.8 gain mega bright image.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 29, 2009)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002G0CWSU/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> The Optoma HD20 is the first 1080p projector to retail for less than $1000. It is highly recommended by projectorcentral.com.
> 
> ...



yeah I agree, thanks for the input, that was near the top of my list, only problem is its limited to a 120" screen and for $1k thats not great


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 29, 2009)

*10 Feet Too Small?*



SkyKast said:


> yeah I agree, thanks for the input, that was near the top of my list, only problem is its limited to a 120" screen and for $1k thats not great



According to the specs it does up to 300 inches.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-HD20.htm

10 feet is not large enough?

The room must be the size of the Titanic.


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 29, 2009)

If you're interested: 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104833

I have a high end projector for sale that might be right up your alley, if you're looking to set up a complete home theater. 

As far as the screen, Ive used the opaque material that you put behind curtains (shiney on one side, matte on the other) and it works amazing, IF you can find a place that sells it in big enough sheets, or can get it to lay down flat at the edges where it overlaps.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 29, 2009)

I have tried about 50 different surfaces with my projector and found that either a firehawk ( borrowed a friends before he put it in) or my method works best.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=42729-236-263063&lpage=none


4X8 sheet of smooth foam $12

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=216143-4-007.0216143.007&lpage=none


1 Gallon matte paint $27


http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=267469-4-144.0008087.003&lpage=none


1/2 pint water based urathane


Mix 2/3 paint to 1/3 varnish, use a heavy roller and paint it while laying flat in a dust free enviroment, paint untill the blue doesn't show through, then add more water and do one more coat.


tack to wall with pins, mark for projector screen size, cut leaving one inch on all sides, replace on wall and set for projector screen, tack on with pins, use two 1X4 painted matte black for trim, one stacked on other. 

Sit back, enjoy.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 29, 2009)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> According to the specs it does up to 300 inches.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-HD20.htm
> 
> ...



lol well its 7.5ft tall and 16.5ft wide

so for the 16:9 ratio to fit my wall the 9 would have to go to 7 which would make the 16 go to a 12 if you maintained the aspect ratio

now for pythag's theorem a^2+b^2=c^2
12^2 + 7^2 = c^2
144 + 49 = c^2
193 = c^2
13.9 = c

So a 13.5ft or 162in screen would be ideal. How far back would it have to be?

If I remember correctly it was 10ft back for 120" screen
so some more math lol

10ft = 120" so every inch you move it back it gains an inch...that doesnt seem right but anyways I want a 162 inch screen so it would have to be 13.5 ft from the screen wich is doable


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 29, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> If you're interested:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104833
> 
> ...



damn well its native reso is better but its discontinued and probably not as clear sorry :/

thanks for the tip on the screen



Steevo said:


> I have tried about 50 different surfaces with my projector and found that either a firehawk ( borrowed a friends before he put it in) or my method works best.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=42729-236-263063&lpage=none
> 
> ...



thanks a lot that sounds great!


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 29, 2009)

Now this should be nice to see your final setup , although i can imagine you would have a sore neck by the end of the night looking around constantly  

I personally do not have the space for projectors , although i do not see them as gaming gadgets as they cost alot to maintain , bulbs dust and all the rest...But hey , prove me wrong


----------



## Th0rn0 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd say go for the medium one.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 29, 2009)

Make sure you get one with either dvi or hdmi.  I noticed a big difference in picture quailty when I went from vga to dvi.  I'm thinking about doing the same thing after the 58XX price drops in the next year or so.  Keep us posted.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 29, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> Now this should be nice to see your final setup , although i can imagine you would have a sore neck by the end of the night looking around constantly
> 
> I personally do not have the space for projectors , although i do not see them as gaming gadgets as they cost alot to maintain , bulbs dust and all the rest...But hey , prove me wrong



yeah thats for sure lol I have done so much reading about projectors!! aghh

they cost like 200-300$ every 3 or so years so I dont think that is that bad



HossHuge said:


> Make sure you get one with either dvi or hdmi.  I noticed a big difference in picture quailty when I went from vga to dvi.  I'm thinking about doing the same thing after the 58XX price drops in the next year or so.  Keep us posted.



yeah I'll definately keep that in mind

and on the note of the 58XX series price, I can run this one projector with my 4870 that I have now its just once I get to 3 screens I need the process power of the 58XX

thanks


----------



## TIGR (Feb 6, 2010)

SkyKast, just curious, did you ever set this up?


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 8, 2010)

nope 

but i did end up getting a 52" Sansung LCD instead


----------



## TIGR (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol nice. I was just wondering because I just picked up a projector and came across your thread while searching TPU for information.


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 8, 2010)

cool man, what kind


----------



## TIGR (Feb 8, 2010)

Nothing too special, just a Dell 2300MP. I mainly picked it up because I've always wanted to try one and it was under $250.


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 9, 2010)

nice man, nothing wrong with that one. yeah i wish i had gone through with the project but in the end the 52" LCD was cheaper and MUCH less work


----------



## TIGR (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha almost any video setup (within reason) would be less work than building new walls and setting up three projectors. Which is not to say it wouldn't have been very cool.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah. My wifes uncle owns a theater and asked how hard it would be to hook up a PC to the projector. I has a new plan for a once in a lifetime event.


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 10, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Yeah. My wifes uncle owns a theater and asked how hard it would be to hook up a PC to the projector. I has a new plan for a once in a lifetime event.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 10, 2010)

epic opportunity is epic?


----------

